# Cubase 11/VEPro6 lagging



## Monika (Oct 24, 2022)

Hello everyone, 

What should I troubleshoot for slow loading session times for cubase 11, windows 10? I disabled the instrument tracks and the rest is midi with vep- that should make it quick right ??? But still pretty slow …


----------

